# Viva Glam Nicki Lipstick - Sneak Peek



## StyleBlack (Jan 26, 2012)

So, you ladies inspired me to start a swatch blog today!  With every MAC collection, one of us is always looking around for a swatch!  I know I'm not the only one that hates digging around high & low for swatches on brown skinned girls, so I went ahead and set one up.

  	And what better place to start than with VG Nicki.  What do you ladies think of this colour?  Would you wear it?


http://browngirlfriendly.wordpress.com/2012/01/26/mac-viva-glam-nicki-minaj-ricky-martin/


----------



## BeautyByLele (Jan 26, 2012)

Oh this is a good idea..... Off to check your blog out, thnks


----------



## StyleBlack (Jan 27, 2012)

So, I got a comment on my review saying that the lipstick is pale pink on me and that my swatch is not VG Nicki. 

  	That's the funny thing about this lipstick.  It looks _*completely*_ different on me than it did on another friend that tried it on. She's white and it is a bright coral pink on her. On me, not so much. Definitely disappointing, but it's not completely unwearable. I'm the only black person I've seen it swatched on so far, so I'm sure some of you will see what I mean soon enough when it's released.


----------



## afulton (Jan 28, 2012)

I can't wait to see it in person!


----------



## Cocosmith (Jan 29, 2012)

Yes, I saw it yesterday and it's corally with a florescent pink. I swatches it on my hand, but not on my lips, sorry no pics.  It  will need some adjusting....lol


----------



## StyleBlack (Jan 30, 2012)

Cocosmith said:


> Yes, I saw it yesterday and it's corally with a florescent pink. I swatches it on my hand, but not on my lips, sorry no pics.  It  will need some adjusting....lol



 	lol @ adjusting.. tell me about it.  Fluorescent is exactly the word.  That's what it looks like in the tube.  Did it look the same on your skin or did it show up more pink for you?


----------



## Curly1908 (Jan 30, 2012)

I think this is a skip for me.


----------



## sss215 (Jan 30, 2012)

I am looking forward to the bit of coral in it.  I can't wait to see it .

  	I really want to buy one to support the cause. I hope it works!   Oh and I heard there is a gloss coming out just like it. I hope that's true.


----------



## Cocosmith (Jan 30, 2012)

I swatched it on my hand and it was more corally with a hint of pink... It's a kinda krazi
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 color.....lol.   I think it will show up on everyone differently.....


----------



## StyleBlack (Jan 31, 2012)

I re-swatched VG Nicki after adjusting my lighting and layering on a lot more of the lipstick.  

  	http://browngirlfriendly.wordpress.com/2012/01/31/viva-glam-nicki-update/


----------



## Soul Unique (Jan 31, 2012)

Thanks for the swatches StyleBlack.

  	I'm sure that the lippy is beautiful in person, however something tells me this will not look good on me at all!!!

  	C'est la vie!!

  	I look forward to seeing the Lipglass swatches.


----------



## Cocosmith (Jan 31, 2012)

StyleBlack said:


> I re-swatched VG Nicki after adjusting my lighting and layering on a lot more of the lipstick.  I also got a good question on why the lipstick is missing Nicki's signature.  It's because it's a gratis lipstick, so no siggy just the regular red VG tube.
> 
> 
> http://browngirlfriendly.wordpress.com/2012/01/31/viva-glam-nicki-update/
> ...


----------



## QueenOfSnark (Feb 1, 2012)

I tried it on last night at my MAC's S3/C3 party and it was a hot mess. It was VERY bubblegum pink and not flattering at all. Boo.


----------



## StyleBlack (Feb 1, 2012)

QueenOfSnark said:


> I tried it on last night at my MAC's S3/C3 party and it was a hot mess. It was VERY bubblegum pink and not flattering at all. Boo.


	Lol yeah it's not the easiest color for WOC to wear.


----------



## FlippinFaces360 (Feb 14, 2012)

I got mines in gratis and I love it! It's a yellow pink and yes woc can rock the hell out of this color I paired mines for the last few days and lots of comments I'm a nc50/nw43 I paired it with Current and Nightmouth at update this is what I did  on fair/medium skin pair it with Soar or Whirl also try it with Absolutly It, and on top of Portside or Plum.......


----------



## StyleBlack (Feb 14, 2012)

FlippinFaces360 said:


> I got mines in gratis and I love it! It's a yellow pink and yes woc can rock the hell out of this color I paired mines for the last few days and lots of comments I'm a nc50/nw43 I paired it with Current and Nightmouth at update this is what I did  on fair/medium skin pair it with Soar or Whirl also try it with Absolutly It, and on top of Portside or Plum.......



 	Thanks for the tips   Do you think it's wearable without any kind of lip liners for NW/NC45 and up?


----------



## StyleBlack (Feb 26, 2012)

I tried out VG Nicki with a bunch of liners.  Check it out!  Hope it helps some of you


----------



## crystrill (Mar 4, 2012)

I ordered it online (out of laziness lol). I love it. I'm NC50 liquid/55 powder.


----------



## joanita (Jun 14, 2012)

she has the prettiest lips!


----------



## beautiijunkii (Jun 24, 2012)

Have it, love it. Want to buy another one.


----------

